# problem installing mf [email protected] activities and xml interface



## umbaba (Nov 30, 2008)

I am trying to install a Xeros F116 printer on my Windows xp computer. I have gotten through all of the installation steps in the manual at http://www.support.xerox.com/SRVS/C...000000001094389801,K=258,Sxi=11,Case=obj(2095). But I am stuck at step 11. It can't find whatever it needs to install mf [email protected] activities and xml interface on the disk or in the system folder. 

Can anyone guide me here?

Thanks.


----------

